# leaves are turning and that can mean only one thing



## Watcheye (Oct 3, 2008)

Well this is the start of several ideas. Who knows how far I will take it but I do have another idea I want to do if I get the time. Its goofy. This is a very sketchy one. I kind of roll back and forth between the realistic stuff and the sketchy goofy stuff. ^_^ Anyway, this is Prism (red and white), Hiawatha (bald face black mare) and Tenacity (in the back). I think it is so funny how different even the best of show minis look in their winter coats. On that thought, we have this image:


----------



## REO (Oct 3, 2008)

*I*

[SIZE=24pt]LOVE[/SIZE]

it!!!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 3, 2008)

Okay, now THAT'S cute!!









I love, love, love caricature and well-done cartoon stuff and that piece is great. How long did it take you to do?

Leia


----------



## Jill (Oct 3, 2008)

I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You are so talented!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sixstardanes (Oct 3, 2008)

Really cool!

Great loose lines.. you can really see the depth of the woolies.


----------



## Selina (Oct 3, 2008)

That is awesome!!!!!!!

Would you do it for someone else.

I would love to have one of my two horses.

Email me if you will : [email protected]

THANKS,

Selina


----------



## Kellie in OR (Oct 3, 2008)

Selina said:


> That is awesome!!!!!!!Would you do it for someone else.
> 
> I would love to have one of my two horses.


That is one of the cutest things I have seen! I was wondering that also. I'd love one done of my boys in their winter yak suit.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Oct 3, 2008)

That's fantastic! It looks like a fashion sketch. I love it too!


----------



## Watcheye (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you very much guys!! This one was done rather quickly (hence the loose lines). It is usually easy to do my own horses fast. I can and do do other peoples horses images if they email me about it so feel free. I have a few I am just finnishing up now actually. I am a little slower with other peoples horses as I have never met them and I want it to be perfect for whomever I am doing the work for. I tend to be quite hard on myself.



It makes me a bit pokey and its silly - I need to get over it! Thank you Sixstardancers. I use Prismacolor markers which ALWAYS dry out on me way too quickly. I see that you do some very nice work too with those. Do you have that problem? It drives me nuts.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Oct 3, 2008)

With the prismacolor markers since they are two sided I tape the side that dies 1st shut and that seems to help the other end live a lil longer. Also it indicates to me not to even try that dead end.

As for prismacolors I like to blend both markers & pencils.

Pencil on to of marker gives highlights and

marker over colored pencil is cool too.

One can get some neat effects.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Oct 3, 2008)

I love it!!!! Very nice!!! You definitely have talent - thanks for sharing!

Liz R.


----------



## topnotchminis (Oct 3, 2008)

That is really cool!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Oct 3, 2008)

A~W~E~S~O~M~E !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Watcheye (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank You guys! I will try to do some more


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 3, 2008)

Fantastic!!! I LOVE caricatures, wish I could draw them! Would love to have one of Sky or Doc


----------



## River Wood (Oct 3, 2008)

Yep I Love it too


----------



## twister (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow those are so cool, you are very talented Watcheye, thanks for sharing.

Yvonne


----------



## Basketmiss (Oct 5, 2008)

Very cool picture!! I love it!


----------



## Watcheye (Oct 6, 2008)

Im so happy you guys like it!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 6, 2008)

Really great I love it too


----------



## Marty (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow what talent!~ I love your artwork a lot!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Watcheye (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you guys. I am going to do some more today but I am trying to "picture" an idea in my head to put on the paper! I have trouble making up my mind sometimes!


----------



## Magic (Oct 8, 2008)

You are VERY talented, I LOVE what you do!! Awesome!!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh, I love that!! Great job!!


----------



## Watcheye (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks!!! Minor artist block at the moment lol. Im thinking a Halloween image maybe...


----------

